# Did I get this right? Cruze specifics.



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, if you were looking at a clean 1951 Cadillac with 94K miles on it and was in 1955, my advice back then, if it had good tires on it, wouldn't go over a hundred bucks. Shoot for 75 bucks, remove the seat covers and enjoy a brand new interior. Plan on spending another 50 bucks for a ring and valve job, could be done over a weekend. Transmissions were practically indestructible, but make sure the fluid is clean. But can always go to a wrecking yard and pick one up for around 25 bucks.

How times have changed. Has to be an LS, don't look for the dipstick, need it on a hoist to remove the upper side fill plug. Stick your finger in there and look at the fluid. Timing belts are debatable, some say every 60K. Electrical problems can be the day after or never. 

Out of curiosity, what are they asking for this thing? Bet is over 75 bucks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm guessing your looking at a cruze with a 1.8L engine since you mention a timing belt, otherwise if its a 1.4T its equipped with a timing chain so no maintenance required until after 200K. 

Honestly I would not buy a used car with that many miles, unless its under $3.5K. I also would not buy a 1.8L cruze, especially with the automatic. Its the lowest rated MPG cruze you can buy with a 22city/35hwy/27combined rating. The 1.8L cruze only comes in the LS model, which has no available options. Cheapest cruze model I would ever consider new or used is a 1LT, it has 99% of the available options the LTZ model has and comes with the 1.4T.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Timing belt applies only to the 1.8 and valve cover applies only to the 1.4. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

#2.....check your water pump....I know a couple of cruzes who had the same issues as you were caused due to a water pump seal and what not.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Never heard of #1 and it's proposed solution

Surging--> while it could be the cover but with that milage air could be getting in elsewhere.

Automatic transmission is on here somewhere with a drain and fill procedure.

There are procedures for the 1.8L timing belt on google if you look for Vauxhall (sp?) Astra vehicles. If you do buy the car PM me if you can't find it. I may have it bookmarked somewhere.

Appears it does take timing tools to do the belt. Weither or not it can be done with Generic tools is yet to be seen. No one has done it.

Does it make you wonder why the dealership didn't fix this car? Is this being sold by a GM dealership? Maybe they can't get it fixed to sell? In that case that stabilitrac issue may be a signficant nightmare for you. 

At what point do you buy the car for a clean body, and pull the entire engine and transplant fresh..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Too many miles to be purchasing a car unless you can get it for no more than a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## AK18 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. It's going for $7k, which is of course less than half of a new one's price. It was traded in on a 2014 Cruze, I saw the deal happen so I know the previous owner drove it mostly on the freeway (how else would it get so many miles right?) and they always brought it to the dealer which it was traded in at for service. I've been going back and forth indecisively to the dealer for the past two months and the car hasn't moved, went from $11,500 to $10,500 to $9,500, to $9k and now finally the manager said I can have it for $7,000 which is $800 less than they paid for it. He said at the auction he'd get $8,000 but they get charged transaction fees every time they sell a car, so if they sell it to me for $7,000, it's the same thing to him. I really want it and want to trade my Honda in on it, can't stand my car anymore.

1.8 correct, that's why I was looking for the timing belt procedure.

There's actually nothing wrong with the car, I've been in it 3 times for at least an hour now and it runs flawlessly. I was just asking about the potential things that can happen because I wanted to be ready instead of chasing dead end problems.

Glad to know the VC was only 1.4 related. 

Alright, thanks all again so far.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check out KBB.com. We say now bc too many miles and the trim level and the problems you mentioned.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

AK18-

Sent you a PM, abut the timing belt.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

7k is not a bad asking price for a high mileage Cruze that was hopefully taken care of well despite the high mileage. And I wouldn't look down on the 1.8 when they do seem to have a whole heck of a lot less problems than the 1.4 motors, at least around here. 

Keep in mind it may need struts and brakes as well, but a timing belt and transmission flush and hopefully you'll be good to go. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just read the comments from the original poster. The only one that would concern me would be the stabilitrac light. If it's not on, and you're worried about a potential future problem then I guess I wouldn't be worried. 

I thought you were buying a car with problems, if you're just buying a high mileage car, with needed maintenance then that's another story.

I have never done a timing belt, but actually it doesn't seem that bad, for what I read for the 1.8L Vauxhall Astra sedan. and it appears that the belt can even be inspected by removing the plastic top part of the timing cover over the cams. It seems like this is the inspection cover, but to repair you have to use the locking pin in the hole in the block to lock the crank at TDC. Remove the cover, and there's also a locking tool that locks the two cams from moving. 

While I've read the procedures for the 1.4L. 1.8L and even one for the 2.0L Diesel, I'm confident that timing tools will be required for the Variable valve timing on the 1.4L, but the 1.8L appears to just have pretty standard holding tools. Anyone know if the 1.8L has the VVT that the 1.4 has? I would suspect that the 1.8L would be VVT.


----------



## AK18 (Apr 25, 2014)

Received and replied, thanks ^^ 

As state before, the car has no problems and I personally don't trust KBB. It's a good starting point yes, but there are a lot of things that it's messed up on and this I feel is going to be one of them, the outlier. Very few 2013s are going to have 100k miles, so it's value I think it determined by simply whoever is willing to buy it. Personally I think it's a good deal, but we'll see. I'm going back again eventually to take a final look at it.

Btw: KBB says I should pay $11,000 for it, but ask the dealer and they'll automatically tell you that's not about to happen,


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Anyone know if the 1.8L has the VVT that the 1.4 has? I would suspect that the 1.8L would be VVT.


I believe the 1.8L Ecotec engine utilizes DCVCP (Double Continuous Variable Cam Phasing) technology, which is a variant of VVT. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

By my research the timing tools are avalible from Laser Tools out of the UK kit part number 5549. I believe there's one or two other manfactuers in Europe that make these kits. It may be cheaper to order from an Amazon local and pay international shipping than to buy each part in the USA separately from Kent Moore or E-Bay. 

Laser Tools | 5549 | Engine Timing Tool Kit - GM engines


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

So from the sounds of it, they are selling the car with no warranty and in AS IS condition? I would walk, yes the buy in price is low, but you're taking all of the risk in the purchase


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

99_XC600 said:


> So from the sounds of it, they are selling the car with no warranty and in AS IS condition? I would walk, yes the buy in price is low, but you're taking all of the risk in the purchase


Ya I agree, at 7K and no warranty if the transmission or engine fails you could stick as much into it as a new one would have costed.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Im not sure where everyone is from but...around here 94k miles is not a lot... now I'll admit ive never seen a cruze with that many miles on it yet as they've only been out a few years, But if it drives well and doesn't have any noticeable flaws going down the road you can make a safe bet its not gonna explode leaving the dealer. And for that price you can afford to replace minor things like a water pump or valve cover if it needed it and still not be in the wrong.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Congratulations on the new car , personally 94k seems a bit high but if you think you got a deal fair play , post sum pics please of interior and engine


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Offer them 5500 and see what they say. 94k is quite a bit but if the car is as good as they seem to be you can still get quite a bit more life out of them. Especially if you can do some work yourself. Except to be replacing suspension components and engine parts like alternator etc. All these are coming up. Yes, for peace of mind replace the timing belt.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> So from the sounds of it, they are selling the car with no warranty and in AS IS condition? I would walk, yes the buy in price is low, but you're taking all of the risk in the purchase


I know the bumper-to-bumper warranty is long gone, but wouldn't the 5 yr / 100K mile powertrain warranty still be in effect? Maybe AK18 could have the dealer could throw in a 30 day or 60 day warranty for the other stuff as well?


----------



## AK18 (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, went back to the dealer thinking to sign the deal at $7k and....GONE!!  Someone bought the car from under me while I was indecisive about it. They were nice enough to inform me that they sold it for $8,600 out the door (which was a $7,200 sale price). 

Thanks though for all the feedback, I appreciate it. I think though seriously, I want something other than a Cruze. I drove a Sonic while I was there and it's a lot quicker (1.4 turbo vs. 1.8) so I think if I am going to buy something, it would be a Sonic 5 door.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They have a 1.4T cruze as well


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AK18 said:


> I think though seriously, I want something other than a Cruze. I drove a Sonic while I was there and it's a lot quicker (1.4 turbo vs. 1.8) so I think if I am going to buy something, it would be a Sonic 5 door.





money_man said:


> They have a 1.4T cruze as well


The Sonic's much quicker because it weighs hundreds of pounds less than the Cruze. Also, a drive in the 1.4L Turbo Sonic sedan with manual transmission is an absolute blast. The car's suspension was tuned by the same engineering group who set up the Corvette's chassis, so believe me it's a sweet delight to drive. I guarantee it.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Your almost making me regret buying the Cruze. Except the 1.4L sonic is only in the highest trim here in Canada and it costs more than the Cruze ECO (If I remember correctly, too lazy to check.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Its to small. But I'm 6'4" and 220lbs


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> Its to small. But I'm 6'4" and 220lbs


There is more than enough room in the sonic for your size, if you fit in a cruze you will fit in a sonic. Now if you try to get a person behind my drivers seat in the cruze, probably would have to cut off their feet at the knees.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I had the sonic instrument cluster too. Looks like an after thought and just stupid imo


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

AK18 said:


> Okay, went back to the dealer thinking to sign the deal at $7k and....GONE!! Someone bought the car...


Best thing that happened to you all day. I wouldn't have touched that car for $7k. 94,000 miles in one year? Jeezuz, did they ever turn it off? I would save a few more bucks and buy a decent, lower mileage Cruze. I'd forget about the 1.8 entirely for a future purchase unless it was dirt cheap. Like 30% under book value. Biggest thing, don't ever get in a hurry and make a rush buying decision. Car dealers make a living on this kind of stuff. Cars are like Doritos, they make more everyday. Be patient.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been told by people who have rented the cruze's with the 1.8 that they are so slow its terrible. Go 1.4T or 2.0 like me


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Too many miles to be purchasing a car unless you can get it for no more than a couple thousand dollars.


:iagree:


----------

